# Elective c-section twins



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just wanted to ask about when an elective c-section (twin pregnancy should be done)

When I went with DW to her appointment at the hospital yesterday the consultant wasn't there so once again we had to see another doctor. When we asked about an elective c-section we were told it was usually done at 39 weeks.

I didn't ask any further questions as I'd rather talk to the consultant but to me and DW 39 weeks seems a bit late for a twin pregnancy. I thought I'd read (possibly in the NICE guidelines), that 37-38 weeks is optimal?

Both DW and I are concerned that as it's a twin pregnancy there is a higher chance of DW going into labour before 39 weeks and our concern is that if she goes into labour an elective c-section will then become more of an emergency c-section (especially if twin 1 isn't head down).


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Star. 

Yes normally twin deliveries are around 38 wks if induction or caesarean. When is your next hospital appointment  

Kaz xxx


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kaz1979 said:


> Hi Star.
> 
> Yes normally twin deliveries are around 38 wks if induction or caesarean. When is your next hospital appointment
> 
> Kaz xxx


Our next appointment is next Friday. We thought we'd ask the consultant about an elective c-section and see if she says 39 weeks or whether she suggests 37-38 weeks. If she says 39 weeks the same as the dr did is it best to question her about this based on how we both feel?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good plan. 

Norm for singletons is now 39 weeks to reduce risk of respiratory issues - it was 38 wks prior to this. 

However twins usually earlier for exactly the reason you stated. If he/she says 39
Wks then yes you can ask why. 

Let me know how you get on. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Kaz,

Are the most recent NICE guidelines for elective c-section the 2011 ones as I can't find anything more recent?

Also do you know where would be best to look for statistics about when women go into labour when carrying twins?

I just want to have as much info as possible if we need to argue our point with the consultant.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Star.

Yes nice guideline 2011. Was updated in 2012 to reflect maternal request for caesarean.

Re twin delivery gestation. This is the Rcog guidance. Royal college of obstetricians and gynaecologists http://www.rcog.org.uk/news/bjog-release-elective-birth-37-weeks-gestation-safer-mothers-carrying-uncomplicated-twins-new-r

So between 37-38 weeks seems safest for delivery. Our trust is usually 38 or 38+ a few days

Kaz x


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Brilliant Kaz, thanks very much x


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi again Kaz, DW wanted me to ask, if the consultant wants to stick to 39 weeks is there anything we can do to change this?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Apart from asking why or asking for 2nd opinion not really. Could escalate to medical director/lead consultant

Kaz xxx


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay Kaz, thanks x


----------

